# Redd still a possibility for the Bucks



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> One of the interesting items to come out of general manager John Hammond's news briefing Tuesday was this: Michael Redd still might be an appealing option for the Bucks.
> 
> It's difficult to know what will happen in free agency and with the lockout that could begin July 1. Redd is a free agent and will be able to consider offers from any teams.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/120774304.html


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Bring him back for the veteran minimum.


----------

